# Verre trempé iPhone 11 Pro



## Steeva.71 (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, je possède un iPhone 11 Pro j’ai acheté un verre trempé intégral sur Amazon avec les bords noirs sur les côtés mais en haut vers le capteur photo et FaceID les bords noirs dépassent un peu sur le capteur de luminosité et les ronds du FaceID. Avez-vous des verres trempés intégral à me conseiller qui n’aurai pas de bord noir vers le FaceID ou alors des bords noirs plus fin que les bords de l’iPhone pour être sûr que ça ne dépasse pas sur le capteur de luminosité ?

Et tant que je suis ici, est-ce que vous pourriez me dire quel coque vous me conseillez ? Fine mais pas trop pour quand même assez protéger et de préférence transparente (ou même autre ça me donnera des idées !)

Merci d’avance !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

 regardez chez Spigen


----------

